# Choosing a puppy (A bit wordy)



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi everyone! I posted a somewhat similar topic before that I had out of curiosity, but only got one reply so I didn’t really get my questions answered. 

I have a friend who will be breeding his black and tan female GSD with his Bi- Color male GSD. I will add that he is not a professional breeder, but is well prepared and cares for his dogs dearly. He made sure to get them tested for things such as their hips and elbows, their eyes and a few other stuff he mentioned that I cannot recall (because I’m no prof either), but I have no problem asking him if anyone else has other important test that need to be done. He loves his dogs dearly and would not breed them, they were not fit to do so. 

If I was able to afford from a prof breeder, I would in an instant, but sadly I am not able to do so (I do keep a savings for my dogs in case of an emergency). Due to him being such a dear friend he will be giving me a puppy. I’ve had 3 German Shepherds in the past and they were my world. I have one old female now and want to add an addition. All my life I’ve always wanted a Bi-Color GSD. I know when looking for a pup, the color should be the last thing on a person's mind, but what’s wrong with finding a puppy that you love coat wise and personality wise? Due to the sire being a Bi-Color, I am hoping that one of the puppies will be bi-color as well. He told me that he will allow me to have the first pick of the litter, but with that being said at what age of the pup is one able to tell that the puppy is a Bi-Color (if she has any at all)? With that being said, if the Bi-color pup does not seem like a fit for me temperament wise, I will not choose it no matter what kind of coat it has. 


If you have any Bi-color puppy or adult dog pics, please don't be shy to share <3 


I can add pics of the two dogs if anyone wants me too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You can almost always tell a bi-color pup at birth, but definitely no later than 8 weeks. The sire and dam, though, have to have the genetics to produce a bi-color.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

looking at Carmen's reply from your other thread, there isn't much to add. as mentioned above, first is identifying the correct genes in the parents... once the puppies are whelped, bi color pups will most often present as solid black with a bit of tan under the tail and/or between the toes. solid black puppies won't have this and although still very dark at birth - Black and Tan puppies will have more tan. as the puppies age... the Black and Tan puppies will lighten, the bi color puppy won't. if you nor your friend are experienced in this area, best bet will just be to compare the suspected bi's to their littermates.


----------



## Akatruly_ (Sep 14, 2016)

lhczth said:


> You can almost always tell a bi-color pup at birth, but definitely no later than 8 weeks. The sire and dam, though, have to have the genetics to produce a bi-color.


What do you mean by no later than 8 weeks?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

That is shouldn't take longer than 8 weeks to know for sure.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

A lot of Black and Tan dogs today will not produce a bicolor when even bred to bicolor, now one of the pups could be bred to bicolor and chances be great, but if the Black and Tan is like a west German show line dog, I would bet there will be no bicolors in the litter.


----------

